
Tech for killing children - derkan
http://edition.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/bestoftv/2014/07/18/pkg-penhaul-die-too-young.cnn.html
======
spainispain
Shortcuts to ease abortion?

Ah, no, just anti-Semitic propaganda.

